

Status Update on Google Wave Federation Effort - mickeyben
http://groups.google.com/group/wave-protocol/browse_thread/thread/4da603d9e1e373f3?hl=en

======
DrJokepu
Not completeley related to the article, but the recent surge of people giving
away their e-mail addresses everywhere on the internet hoping that someone
with a spare Google Wave invite might give it to them made me wonder: how far
would a fake-invite fraud could go? How many credit card details could be
harvested? I'm surprized noone tried to do that.

~~~
moe
There's much lower hanging fruit than that. Just think of all the people who
are conditioned by Facebook et al into believing that entering your gmail
address _and password_ to "invite all your friends" was a normal thing to
do...

Without a doubt many of the same people will happily tack their CC-info into
any form within any half-plausible context ("we must verify your age before we
can use your gmail password to invite all your friends").

